# Pear Tree



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I did a quick search and didn't find much, so I'll ask. Has anyone made anything out of pear (fruit) wood (not Bradford pear)? Tomorrow, I'm cutting down the family pear tree that's past it's prime and was wondering if it has interestingly enough grain pattern worth saving? It's not a big tree, but could conceivably get small bowl blanks or boards from it.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I save EVERY fruit tree I can get. Yes I think you could get some turning stock, maybe some small project lumber pieces. It's not super fancy (what I have seen)...but it's free right ? If nothing else it makes great BBQ/smoker wood. :chef:





.


----------



## Schoey (Oct 25, 2008)

I have turned Pear and found it a joy. Not only was it easy to turn,but mine had some crazy grain. I still have a few pieces saved for a box and more.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Looks like plain cherry in look to me unless you you get a piece where the graft is. I had a small board of fruiting pear (puchased) and several of callery pears(bradford and the like) and they were pretty similar in color and grain. If it is grafted, I would say that is your best bet at something interesting.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Here's what I got left after a bunch of brush and branches. There's a framing square on the ground for scale. I would have cut across the main crotch for slabs or blanks, but we left a chain draped across the crotch (pink) years ago. Any ideas on how to attack it? I have a 24" bar and ripping chains, so I'll probably have to come at it from both sides, but I have the time. This is a weekend warrior project. It doesn't have to be saved, but could just be cut up for bon fire wood. Would be kind of nice to see what's inside though. I have more photos if needed.


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

If your a turner or know anyone who is, I would cut the two branches off and mill
Those as is and save that crotch. Make a beautiful bowl out of it.( if I knew how to turn)


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Yes, I was wanting some large bowl blanks out of it. Something like this? Etc. I have a 14" bandsaw for resawing if needed.


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Ya fruit wood had always interested me. Diffrent from your everyday wood I think(just an opinion ).14" bowl sounds awesome! Mill that sucker up! Good luck to ya


----------

